# Lyft Tip Ratio



## jackal228 (Feb 20, 2015)

Just started driving for Lyft last week after taking intrigue by the tipping option. 

Unfortunately I was tipped 2 times out of 11 rides. 

What is your percentage tipped vs not tipped?


----------



## Contuber (Jan 31, 2016)

1/6 or 1/7. Money wise, 5% of fares or less.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

lol all the complainers about "adding a tip option in uber" need to read this....the riders will tip in cash$$ when the want to a tip option via the app isn't going to change the drivers pay that much


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

Since September my averages have been:

Lyft - 60% of passengers tip. Total tips end up 18% of total fares

Uber - 5% of passengers tip. Total tips end up 4% of total fares


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

Lyft, around 20% pax tipped. Most were 1s.
Uber, less than 5% tipped. But the tips were at least $5s.


----------



## LMicheleS (Feb 1, 2016)

I've only been driving a couple of months, so I have a small ride sample to look at but.....

Uber - tips...what are tips??? lol ok I had 1 out of my 20 rides tip so far. So that's %5 (was a $5 bill).

Lyft - tips often. Varies from $1 to $10. %wise Lyft is at 50% (25+ rides). This morning I received a $10 tip on a $5 fare. NICE. Working class person too. (There are many rich snowbirds in the valley who I drive around at times....very...rarely....tip....grrrr....)


----------



## scooterabc (Feb 19, 2016)

I'm finding that lyft passengers tip about 1/3 of the time. Uber passengers far less, but bigger tips.


----------



## Aimless (Jan 22, 2016)

Uber 12% of riders tip. (68 out of 567 rides)

Lyft 52% tip. (217 out of 418 rides)

The tip option makes all the difference and makes Lyft so much more profitable for a driver. 

If I'm en route to pick up an Uber PAX I keep the Lyft app on. If I get a ping for Lyft before I arrive I cancel the Uber and do the Lyft. 

Of course there are exceptions such as a high surge, but generally I will always prioritize Lyft over Uber.


----------

